# Vorsicht am Burgfarnbacher Rodelberg



## mox (30. Dezember 2004)

Heut bin ich mit nem Freund hinten den Burgfarnbacher Rodelberg beim Felsenkeller hochgestrampelt
und den wollten wir dann durch den Wald wieder zurück.
Als wir zur Hälfte unten waren haben wir mal kurz gehalten,
ging mir auf einmal innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden die komplette Luft ausm Hinterrad.
Mein Kumpel lachte mich natürlich aus, dann hab ich mein Rad heimgeschoben
und er ist nochn Stück mit mir mitgefahren, weil er in die selbe Richtung musste.
Als wir uns so unterhalten haben, fing er plötzlich an tierisch zu fluchen,
weil sein Hinterrad auch auf einmal komplett platt war...
also ham wir uns getrennt und beide heimgeschoben  
Vorhin hab ich noch erfahren, dass nun auch sein Vorderrad platt ist...

Da es bei mir sofort nach der Abfahrt platt war, denke ich,
dass oben auf der Spitze irgendwas lag, was gerne Reifen anknabbert,
also, wenn ihr in nächster Zeit da hin kommen solltet,
dann passt n bischen auf  Ich werd da jetzt, da ich nächste Woche im Urlaub bin,
erstmal nicht vorbeikommen!!


----------



## TortureKing (30. Dezember 2004)

Das klingt verstärkt mal weider nach einem Nagelbrettattentat ... kann da mal einer gucken, der sich dort auskennt ?



			
				mox schrieb:
			
		

> Heut bin ich mit nem Freund hinten den Burgfarnbacher Rodelberg beim Felsenkeller hochgestrampelt
> und den wollten wir dann durch den Wald wieder zurück.
> Als wir zur Hälfte unten waren haben wir mal kurz gehalten,
> ging mir auf einmal innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden die komplette Luft ausm Hinterrad.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (30. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt verstärkt mal weider nach einem Nagelbrettattentat ... kann da mal einer gucken, der sich dort auskennt ?



Nagelbrett? meinste wirklich? boa  kann bitte mal jemand vorbeifahren morgen oder so, wäre mir wichtig,
wenn da nämlich wirklich eins liegt... nehmt bitte ne Kamera mit!!
Dann gibts ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt, mich kotzt sowas nämlich tierisch an,
wenn ich Pech hab hat das auch Spuren auf meiner Felge hinterlassen oder?!?


----------



## karstenenh (30. Dezember 2004)

War heute in der Gegend, hab den Thread aber erst jetzt gelesen. Mir ist nichts aufgefallen, hab auch meine Luft mit nach Hause fahren können. Weiß aber leider nicht, ob ich wirklich an derselben Stelle war.


----------



## mox (30. Dezember 2004)

vielleicht lauf ich morgen mal bei Gelegenheit vorbei, weiß noch net... könnte ja mal das joggen anfangen, wollt ich eh schon seit langem *g*

Ob ich am 1. zur Ausfahrt mitkomme weiß ich noch net, da ich dafür morgen schnell noch zu nem Fahrradladen wegen Schlauch müsste...
weiß auch net, wiesehr der Reifen gelitten hat, mal schauen...


----------



## Mons (3. Januar 2005)

zwei freunden von mir ist das selbe passiert. der, mit dem ich mehr zutun hab meinte, da wären holzfällarbeiten gewesen, hättesn sogar noch die Arbeiter gesehen. ist schon irgendwie lustig, er hat zu weihnachten fatmanreifen bekommen und voll angegeben. und natürlich war er derjenige, bei deems als zweites passiert ist, aht sich noch gedacht, wie geil seine reifen sind


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2005)

bin da heute nachmittag auch vorbeigefahren, den _etwas_ wurzeligen Singletrail parallel zur Wiese und dann noch den Rest auf dem Schotterweg bis zur Auffahrt auf die Deponie. Hab auf dem Stück nix gemerkt, daß da was spitzes rumliegt.

mal sehen was morgen das Wetter so sagt, dann kann ich ja nochmal vorbeifahren. *dicken Knoten irgendworeinmachen damit ich die Kamera nicht vergesse*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (5. Januar 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> *dicken Knoten irgendworeinmachen damit ich die Kamera nicht vergesse*
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



tu Dir blos net weh...


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Januar 2005)

war gerade nochmal dort, einmal den Rodelhang runter und ein wenig drumherum gefahren, aber nix gesehen. Und meine Reifen haben auch noch Luft   

@Alti: keine Angst, mit Knoten in den Beinen tritt es sich so komisch   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mox (8. Januar 2005)

bei der Neujahrsausfahrt am 1.1.2005 sind wir auch an der selben Stelle gefahren und haben auch nichts entdeckt, vielleicht waren die kaputten Reifen Zufall, glaub ich aber nicht... denke die Ursache ist halt schon wieder weggeschafft


----------

